# Just finished my ECB Mods



## jclind1966 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thermometer

Top Vent


Nut I made for bottom vent. Helps to have a lathe in your shop.



Bottom Vent

I used the self adheasive gasket for a Big green Egg rated to 1100 Deg

Placing the top edge of the gasket at the top of the lip on the lid gives a great seal, and the gasket is easier to work with than the rope.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 21, 2010)

Those are some nice mods. That should help you out for sure.


----------



## acemakr (Mar 21, 2010)

JC, great job on the ECB Mods. I also added the extra vents (2 bottom, one top) and it helped 150% with temperature control. I also plugged up the hole in the bottom pan and added a weber 13 inch grate suspended by 4 S hooks to get the charcoal/wood chunks off the fire pan floor. That helped with a better burn. Wish I'd used the BGE gasket instead of the rope type - that mod lasted 3 or 4 smokes.

I think you'll be surprised at how those few mods improve the ECB performance.

Also, how about stopping by roll call and introduce yourself? Where your from, hobbies, etc.


Gary


----------



## jclind1966 (Mar 21, 2010)

I did use a 13.5 inch weber charcoal grate in the bottom of the pan about an inch from the bottom, didn't list it as it seemed that is was a pretty standard mod.


----------



## acemakr (Mar 21, 2010)

Forgot to ask - you establish a 'first' smoke menu for your new ECB?


----------



## jclind1966 (Mar 21, 2010)

Finished the mods yesterday and ate ribs last night. I used a store bought rub and used pinapple juice in the water pan. Left the top vent open regulated temp with the bottom was able to hold it at 230 for 4 hours with out touching it. When the ribs came off I left it run to see how long a load would last and it didn't start to drop untill about 7 hours total burn time.


----------



## acemakr (Mar 21, 2010)

Nice - looks like you've got a great handle on the care and operation of the infamous ECB.


----------



## stircrazy (Mar 22, 2010)

how hot was it outside?  and did you try running it befor the mods?  I am interested to see how much of a differance it made.

Steve


----------



## gargra03 (Mar 22, 2010)

Did you buy a large or extra large big green egg gasket ?


----------



## jclind1966 (Mar 22, 2010)

I did not run it prior to the mods. It was in the mid 40's. I used the large gasket there was enough on the roll for 2 smokers.


----------

